# How do you deal with anxiety?



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

With this pandemic still threatening us, how are you dealing with anxiety? Do you hunt in the wilds with your favorite hunting rifle, practice with your guns etc? Feel free to share your different coping technics here.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CatchySaver said:


> With this pandemic still threatening us, how are you dealing with anxiety? Do you hunt in the wilds with your favorite hunting rifle, practice with your guns etc? Feel free to share your different coping technics here.


Good question, are you referring to a type of restlessness anxiety ?
I know people that are medically diagnosed with anxiety, which can lead to panic attacks, inability to socialize without medications.

Sounds like you're referring to boredom, want to strangle the wife, lol.
Type of couped up anxiety.

I usually go for a bicycle ride, or hot tub, and a light swim in a clean n heated pool of course, great lung exercise the swimming, even with a mild breast stroke, ear plugs n goggles recommended


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sex. Works everytime


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

First thing I did is turn off the TV. There is plenty to watch, I just stay off the local channels and away from the Communist Nooz Channels.
Go fishing, go for a walk, go load, go shoot, go outside. There is always something to do around the house abnd something to do, period.


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

What type of anxiety? I have been dealing with anxiety that leads to panic attacks, Then there are the night terrors when I don't deal with it. I was clinically diagnosed with PTSD. Been going on for a very long time, can't even remember anymore when exactly they started. 

I tried "therapy" and that only made things worse. I found my way to control it totally by accident. Running, in specific Trail Running. I would guess that being on the trail away from all the noise and stress as well as the physical exertion changes something in a person's brain. The more I ran the less I has anxiety and as a result, lessened the panic and night terrors. Put it this way I was at urgent care so much they knew me by name, at least twice a month. I now end up there maybe twice a year.

When I was younger, hunting used to be my outlet, well I guess actually it was just being out in the forest because I did more hiking and sitting in the quiet than actual hunting.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Saddle up and go for a ride or go out in my front yard and target practice


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

I go use my backyard range, it's very relaxing.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

@pic @USABAKER I didn't know there are different kinds of anxiety, so I went on to research, and the closest one about what I feel is generalized anxiety disorder. I do feel worried a lot even if it doesn't make any sense. Do I really need to seek help from a psychiatrist as it says in the article I read?


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

CatchySaver said:


> Do I really need to seek help from a psychiatrist as it says in the article I read?


Why see anybody?It seems Dr Google gave you the answers you need.And then you came to a gun forum seeking psych help.Sounds like you got it covered.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

With the issues my daughter is having, I'm thinking of making 8x10 copies of my son-in-laws picture and taking them to the range.


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

wirenut said:


> With the issues my daughter is having, I'm thinking of making 8x10 copies of my son-in-laws picture and taking them to the range


My daughter is a Staff Sgt in the US Army and just when though a nasty divorce. SO I know how you feel.


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

CatchySaver said:


> I didn't know there are different kinds of anxiety, so I went on to research, and the closest one about what I feel is generalized anxiety disorder. I do feel worried a lot even if it doesn't make any sense. Do I really need to seek help from a psychiatrist as it says in the article I read?


Internet is the LAST place I would look for health and medical advice. If it's that big of a worry go see your GP and discuss it. You never know, it could be just the 5 cups of coffee that one might drink in a day, something simple.

If you did go see someone it would be a Therapist rather then a Psychiatrist, I know tit for tat, but there are differences.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CatchySaver said:


> @pic @USABAKER I didn't know there are different kinds of anxiety, so I went on to research, and the closest one about what I feel is generalized anxiety disorder. I do feel worried a lot even if it doesn't make any sense. Do I really need to seek help from a psychiatrist as it says in the article I read?


GAD, yes, 
The dr will put you through a string of serotonin related drugs, guinea pig trials I call them. 
If those don't work, they sometimes make it worse. 
Dopamine, Adrenaline, 
Sometimes, all you need is a Zanax, but they frown on the benzo type drugs. Valium , zanax , klonopin.

Running is a great cardio exercise that seems to reset the mind and body.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

LOL. Lots of well meaning advice and most of it cost you nothing to try, and if it works, all the better. Your body and mind will be easier.
As noted, if it is interfering with daily life, time to bail and get professional help. Shop around, seek opinions, and patient reviews. Be sure to read them well, because sometimes reviews aren't what they seem in the first few lines.
Would relay and experience I had, but don't want to chance it being misunderstood. No, not with a Dr.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Ok,on a side note.I've deleted about a dozen emails about anxiety remedies today.Tell me again how nobody is watching on the net?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

stokes said:


> Ok,on a side note.I've deleted about a dozen emails about anxiety remedies today.Tell me again how nobody is watching on the net?


LOL, They ain't perfect, but Duck Duck Go, Qwant, MetGer are your friends. Start Page is supposed to be pretty good as well.
Browsers? Pick your poison, but FireFox, Brave, and some others block a lot of crap. I've been rather impressed with Vivaldi. It isn't quite as rigid as Brave on initial setup, but can be locked down if you choose. Locking too tight creates it's own frustrations.
Be leery of talking around your phone as well. Don't believe all the hype that some of the phone manufacturers and even carriers like to blow up your skirt. Chances are the others learned it from them.
Best Wishes.


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

I'll bet that if you look hard enough on the internet you will find that Anxiety is the leading cause of hemorrhoids, scabies, rabies, and general IBS.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

USABAKER said:


> I'll bet that if you look hard enough on the internet you will find that Anxiety is the leading cause of hemorrhoids, scabies, rabies, and general IBS.


Makes chewing gum lose it's flavor too soon as well.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

LostinTexas said:


> LOL, They ain't perfect, but Duck Duck Go, Qwant, MetGer are your friends. Start Page is supposed to be pretty good as well.
> Browsers? Pick your poison, but FireFox, Brave, and some others block a lot of crap. I've been rather impressed with Vivaldi. It isn't quite as rigid as Brave on initial setup, but can be locked down if you choose. Locking too tight creates it's own frustrations.
> Be leery of talking around your phone as well. Don't believe all the hype that some of the phone manufacturers and even carriers like to blow up your skirt. Chances are the others learned it from them.
> Best Wishes.


You're mostly speaking greek to me.This is exactly why I dont,and will never have a smart phone.My sons friends showed me how if they talk about a subject the phones would all start sending them related messages.My wife uses some "Alexa" thing for music.Whenever I walk in the room I unplug it.I would be talking to my dogs and this spy box that seemed to be off,would start talking.:Sorry, I didnt understand Beau".I hate technology.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

stokes said:


> You're mostly speaking greek to me.This is exactly why I dont,and will never have a smart phone.My sons friends showed me how if they talk about a subject the phones would all start sending them related messages.My wife uses some "Alexa" thing for music.Whenever I walk in the room I unplug it.I would be talking to my dogs and this spy box that seemed to be off,would start talking.:Sorry, I didnt understand Beau".I hate technology.


I have a few very good friends who never bought text/ internet devices.
Couple in particular still JUST USE THE HOME PHONE.
STOKES,
You're on this forum, so have some modern capabilities lol, in today's world it's still a choice, but try not to dig yourself to far into the hole .
Use some of the technologies as you must be already.
Grandkids and kids only smart phone nowadays.
I can understand your hard stance, lol , but you lost the technology boycott,,,it is hear to stay and keeps changing.
As soon as you feel comfortable with anew device like a smartphone, it expires and you have to get the newer version, drives me crazy, lol.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah, I know its here to stay,its not a "boycott" I just have no need for a computer in my pocket that not only tracks my movement but also any conversation I have.I tried a smart phone when my last phone stopped working.It lasted 2 days.It did not come with a printed manual, I had to go online anytime I wanted to do anything with it.If I wasnt near my computer,I sure as hell couldnt figure out how to use the phone to access a manual.It is now on the side of the road on Rt22 near Dover somewhere.Tossed it right out the car window and found a new old flip phone.I need a phone...period.I can text, but usually if I have to respond with more than a yes or no, I just call the person and talk.Remember talking on a phone?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

stokes said:


> Yeah, I know its here to stay,its not a "boycott" I just have no need for a computer in my pocket that not only tracks my movement but also any conversation I have.I tried a smart phone when my last phone stopped working.It lasted 2 days.It did not come with a printed manual, I had to go online anytime I wanted to do anything with it.If I wasnt near my computer,I sure as hell couldnt figure out how to use the phone to access a manual.*It is now on the side of the road on Rt22 near Dover somewhere.Tossed it right out the car window and found a new old flip phone.*I need a phone...period.I can text, but usually if I have to respond with more than a yes or no, I just call the person and talk.Remember talking on a phone?


I love it!!!

Myself, I've never owned and never will own a smart phone. I have a Trac Phone that does two things and two things only. I can make a call and receive a call. After all that's what a phone is for. It's also a back up to my regular home phone. If I want to look something up, send an e-mail, post on a forum I have a computer at home.

I rarely even use the Trac Phone and never gave anyone my Trac Phone number. I only bring it with me when I'm out of the house for use in case of an emergency.

I've seen so many people out and about texting and yacking away on those God damn things completely oblivious to their surroundings. Even when they're out on the highway. Some while driving and some that pull over, come to a stop and block the f'n road causing a traffic jam. Sure it's probably illegal but the cops are never around and these people don't give a shit anyway.

I don't know? Maybe I'm old school, but what the hell did people do before they ever had such things?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

stokes said:


> You're mostly speaking greek to me.This is exactly why I dont,and will never have a smart phone.My sons friends showed me how if they talk about a subject the phones would all start sending them related messages.My wife uses some "Alexa" thing for music.Whenever I walk in the room I unplug it.I would be talking to my dogs and this spy box that seemed to be off,would start talking.:Sorry, I didnt understand Beau".I hate technology.


Fair enough. When you look at the internet, what button do you clock? If you use a MAC it is probably Safari, if Windows, you get Edge, formally Internet Explorer. Fire Fox, Brave and Vivaldi are alternates to that and much less intrusive into your business. If you want to try either Brave or Firefox, look them up and they will walk you through the install and allow you to transfer your favorites. Vivaldi is a bit more complex and probably not for you. It is dirt simple when you get it set up, but you may need a 12 year old delinquent to get you up and running.
Duck Duck Go and Start Page will be the easiest to get working for the tech challenged. Type in either click on the result and it should give you the option to set it as your search engine (Also Internet Explorer, or Edge. I don't know what Safari defaults to), these will keep your internet searches and page visits to themselves much better than other things out there. QWANT and MetGer are also search engines with European roots, and the folks across the pond claim to have very strict privacy policies and laws, so they work well at keeping thing to themselves as well.
I won't allow anything Alexa or Siri in the house. I do have a remote for the TV with Alexa, but it has never been connected to the WIFI.
I get your frustration. I keep Lost-Father-In-Laws machine running for him, and he is about as tech savvy as a rock on many things. Step dad lets his Yankee bud mess his computer up and asks me to fix it. I have spent hours repairing things that should never have been messed with. Told him the next time the guy touched it, and I had to fix it, he'd lose everything he has on it. Not exactly true, but it is to that point of doing a reset and starting over. It has been over a year, so he doesn't have problems since retiring, he listened and asks me to do what he needs in the first place, or it is hosed and he won't ask. I won't even attempt to do anything on their I Phones, for the reasons above. I'd screw them up.
I can feel your pain.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Jack Daniels


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

I never wanted a cell phone.After 9/11 I was off the radar for a week at Ground zero.My wife and kids all had cells and put me on their plan so I'd have a way to get in touch in an emergency.I said "but the cell phones werent working in the days after so what good is it"? So it went in the glove in my car for about 2 years.I didnt know my number and couldnt retrieve messages for over a year.If somebody wanted my number I'd hand them the phone and tell them to figure it out.Before cell phones and contact lists I could remember a phone number after dialing it once,not anymore.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Alcohol*

Aarond

.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've got into a pretty good gym routine over the last couple of years.

On particularly nasty days I can find ways to work it out.


Of course the flip side of that is if I miss several days I get a little edgy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

VAMarine said:


> Of course the flip side of that is if I miss several days I get a little edgy.


 Isn't that the truth!, raining days are the worst. I can feel it coming on and try to get out running before I'm not able to put it in check.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I call it the rebound effect, 
I Try to focus or reflect on the last workout. 
My heart is strong, my lungs have great capacity. 
Take a few deep breaths throughout the day and feel the lung capacity. 
Much of the panics or anxiety lead to the heart . Anxiety runs very strongly on my fathers side, my mothers side , cool as a cucumber. 
Genetics can play a big part.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I meditate, and I try not to mince words so that I don't cause unnecessary angst with those I deal with.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I meditate, and I try not to mince words so that I don't cause unnecessary angst with those I deal with.
> 
> GW


Anxiety management is different than Anger Management, ( wink )


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Anxiety management is different than Anger Management, ( wink )


Anger management? For ME?

GW


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

USABAKER said:


> Isn't that the truth!, raining days are the worst. I can feel it coming on and try to get out running before I'm not able to put it in check.


Home gym 1.0 is in the works.

A couple more rubber mats, $600 for a squat rack and ohhh......$1300 in plates and I'll be all set.

Seemed expensive until I looked at a pile of handguns ranging from $500 - $3200 that I'm not even carrying at this time...

Come on Guvna', Bring on more gym closures, I double dare ya.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey guys, I am reading stuff about stress, anxiety and I bumped into this page (https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/daily-life-coping/managing-stress-anxiety.html). There are important information and links that might be useful to us individually, considering our situation right now.

I think our mental well-being is really important especially at this time. Sometimes I get frustrated with all these things we are feeling and I am having a hard time calming myself. And I found the community here and the things I read on that article and a few other good reads are indeed helpful.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Home gym 1.0 is in the works.
> 
> A couple more rubber mats, $600 for a squat rack and ohhh......$1300 in plates and I'll be all set.
> 
> ...


Maybe Santa will drop off a peloton or similar type online spinning bicycles.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

pic said:


> Maybe Santa will drop off a peloton or similar type online spinning bicycles.


I think Santa needs to drop off some zanax to some of you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

stokes said:


> I think Santa needs to drop off some zanax to some of you.


In some cases that's the solution ( zanax ).
If you can use as needed and not increase the dosage. The dr will go for it.
But, i always have a BUT ( lol ) ,,, your body builds a quick tolerance to the drug.
I ask the DR. you don't want patients taking benzodiazepines every day but it's ok to take these LSD HALLUCINAGENIC serotonin inhibitors.
Take these for two weeks and if you're still not feeling well, we'll try something different.
During the two week period you can vomit, your jaw could flutter, you can't sleep.

That's when DENNERS remedy comes into play ,,,
JACK DANIELS


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

@CatchySaver It is definitely hard out there man. I have picked up a few new tools and have learned some skills. I have built some stuff for my 8m old daughter out of wood. A pikler, a learning tower, as well as some similar stuff for friends. I also have done quite a bit of house DIY projects to stay busy and to have things to look forward to.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow, you've done a lot @whitepaper . Your wife must be really proud of you for showing how productive you are even during these days. Happy New Year!


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks, how about you? How are you able to maintain your mental well-being this time of the year? I hope you're with your family while you celebrate the New Year! Nothing's ever happier than to be with your loved ones at this end of the year celebration.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Earlier I posted what to me was a joke answer about meditation.
The truth is that I like to take my little Ruger single action .22 and a pocket full of loose shells and plink.
My favorite is to pick up shotgun shell hulls that someone else was too busy to clean up and set them up by the backstop. I place them on the bare ground and send them flying by shooting just a tad low in order to splash them with dirt and send them flying. By the time I have shot and reloaded ten or twelve times and picked up ALL of the range trash I am all out of angst.

GW


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

whitepaper said:


> Thanks, how about you? How are you able to maintain your mental well-being this time of the year? I hope you're with your family while you celebrate the New Year! Nothing's ever happier than to be with your loved ones at this end of the year celebration.


I did, I had fun celebrating New Year with my family and and my cousin's family (they've decided to spend the New Year with us), so it became a bigger party that night. We drunk the whole night tbh lol. How about you? I hope you also had a great New Year with your family or relatives.


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

I've had some bouts of anxiety, even losing a job over it. At that time, I ended up going to a psychologist and getting some drugs to help me get out of it. Since then, I've learned to identify the symptoms much earlier before I start to spiral down the hole of hopelessness.

My form of anxiety tends to take the form that in a task I don't really want to do, every tiny speedbump seems like a mountain. So I procrastinate the task, feel guilty about it, and then spiral into a state where I can't accomplish anything. When I do see this happening, I've found that the best approach is to acknowledge it, point out to myself that there isn't anyone else who is going to do this task, and I visualize the time when this task is complete and how much better that will feel.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

@Clingun Thanks for your thoughts man. Much appreciated!


----------



## AnnieGotHerGuns (Oct 30, 2020)

Be very careful about discussing mental health issues with ANYbody if you own guns! Including a doctor, therapist, family and on public places like this forum. They can have your guns taken away, especially if you live in a red flag state.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Kill something. That always makes you feel better.

[humor off]


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Anxiety-worry about the future
Depression-rooted in the past
I try to stay in the present as in Day to day. Boy is that difficult!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't suffer much anxiety at all. I mean, some minor things can bother me, but I thank God every day I wake up. At least there's no dirt over my body and I am alive and well. That, alone, goes a very long way in keeping any feelings of anxiety out of my life.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Kill something. That always makes you feel better.
> 
> [humor off]


 I believe It could change an anxious feeling, to a positive thought. 
A nice venison stew, etc


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Life is beautiful, I can say that because last month I hit 3/4's of a century in age. Hard to believe. But it does tend to put things in perspective.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Life is beautiful, I can say that because last month I hit 3/4's of a century in age. Hard to believe. But it does tend to put things in perspective.


Belated happy birthday SouthernBoy! Welcome back.


----------



## JJG (Feb 7, 2021)

First, make sure you are eating healthy and include a multi-vitamin every other day or so. Stay hydrated and don’t over indulge in the booze

Second, get some outdoor, in sunlight exercise.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

USABAKER said:


> What type of anxiety? I have been dealing with anxiety that leads to panic attacks, Then there are the night terrors when I don't deal with it. I was clinically diagnosed with PTSD. Been going on for a very long time, can't even remember anymore when exactly they started.
> 
> I tried "therapy" and that only made things worse. I found my way to control it totally by accident. Running, in specific Trail Running. I would guess that being on the trail away from all the noise and stress as well as the physical exertion changes something in a person's brain. The more I ran the less I has anxiety and as a result, lessened the panic and night terrors. Put it this way I was at urgent care so much they knew me by name, at least twice a month. I now end up there maybe twice a year.
> 
> When I was younger, hunting used to be my outlet, well I guess actually it was just being out in the forest because I did more hiking and sitting in the quiet than actual hunting.


Any kind of vigorous exercise is the greatest anxiety medication. You pick. Run, lift weights, cut the grass with a push mower... the endorphins released are a natural equivalent to benzodiazepines except without those pesky side effects like memory loss and dependence. I discovered the same thing you did years ago after letting the VA literally PRACTICE medicine on me for years. They just give you a prescription and keep adding to it or switching until something works. If you get horrible side effects that are worse than the reason for taking the medicine, they just tell you to hang in there because "you'll get used to it".


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have my own blood pressure cuff thanks to the nice doctor. I have found that I can do a bit of meditation that reduces my blood pressure to that of a healthy young man. 
I try hard not to dwell on the absolute BULLSHIT that the lefty media spews hourly. 
I try to exercise regularly and eat healthy.
Tomorrow my favorite angst destroyer shall be deployed. Range time with a life long friend patterning my new to me Benelli Super Black Eagle with all five of the OEM Benelli chokes. We might even burn off some precious ammo through a couple of pistols.
I will bring my camera so I can share pics and lower anxiety for others.😉


----------



## mortonlykins (3 mo ago)

My treatments for anxiety are quality time with my loved ones, sports, and CBD oil. I used to have severe issues with anxiety a couple of years before, which were caused by my alcohol addiction. I thought that alcohol would help me fight anxiety, but it did right the opposite. 
And after I came out of the medical detox program that helped me eliminate my alcohol addiction and stay clean, I started looking for new solutions to the problem. CBD oil helps me sleep better and have fewer back pains. It contains no THC, so it doesn’t get you high. And sport is a powerful natural source of dopamine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mortonlykins said:


> CBD oil helps me sleep better and have fewer back pains. It contains no THC, so it doesn’t get you high. And sport is a powerful natural source of dopamine.


Be aware that some CBD products DO have THC in them. I have had a few people fail drug tests, and claim to use these types of products. They bring me the product, and in small print, they sometimes say: "contained 0.3% of THC."

Now, is that enough to fail a drug test? I have no idea. But the people CLAIM this was all they did, and they blame it on the product. Are they telling the truth? I don't know. But, it is possible.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)




----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Cypher said:


>


I'm stealing that.


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

I’m not sure what you mean anxiety. Us old school guys can’t even begin to think that way. We just keep on keeping on. 
Now anytime I hear someone has an issue I’ll tell them the same exact thing. First you need coping skills. Drives me crazy all the go to a Dr nonsense I hear. Drs screw alot of people up. I didn’t read everything here so I hope I’m not stepping on anyone. 
A key part of coping skills is exercise. If anyone ever feels off, a vigorous walk, run, climb, racquetball game, weight lifting session, boxing session, hitting a bag, splitting wood by hand, etc etc if done intensely raises endorphins. So does a nice new tattoo! All Makes us feel lighter. That and read the Bible. Read the part about worry during your after workout cool down.


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

Ok so I now read some of the answers. I never thought of something like ptsd. That would need a Dr. The rest just as stated exercise. Let me lay something out. Years back I dated some chick. Her mom needed xanex or however you spell it. When this chicks daughter was anxious she gave that kid the same advice her mom gave her. Go to a Dr and get medicine. Now the child is a young woman w her own daughter. What do you think she’ll tell that baby if it feels “anxious”? 
This is crazy. Drs only know what they were taught and they practice, remember that. They’ve screwed many people up. 
5 years ago I had 10 hrs of brain surgery. When I woke up the nurse walked in w a needle. I asked her what it was. Morphine for my pain. I told her I stand when I pee, don’t shoot crossbows and can take pain. Get that junk out of my room! 
How many people have heroin addiction because the all knowing Dr got them hooked on painkillers? 
Back to anxiety. How many people as evidenced here have suggested that route? When I was a kid it was unheard of that a man or even a woman had issues most times she couldn’t handle herself. We were a stronger society. We need to go back to that!! 
Back to that chick, the apple don’t fall far from the tree but had mom had the foresight to see what she was starting that 4th generation wouldn’t be at risk of needing xanex to get through a simple day of life. Imagine as kids very few people needed medicine. Today is no different. Few need it, many use it.


----------

